# peavey 5150 bands



## tongueofcolicab (Nov 1, 2005)

does anyone know any metal/hardcore/shred bands that use either 5150's or 6505's?? just curious.


----------



## sepsis311 (Nov 1, 2005)

I do... http://www.sottovoceband.com
check it out, i used the 5150 with the RG7CT (evo7 bridge pup).
hope you dig


----------



## All hail the Gnome (Nov 1, 2005)

As do I, but the last recording I did was with my Dual Rec. For the past 2 years though I have been using a 5150II, we are currently recording and I will most likely be using it on this CD, though now that I have a new pickup I might dust off the Dual Rec to see how it sounds now. Should be interesting....


----------



## tongueofcolicab (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks guys!
sepsis, your band is inssaanneee.
i love the tone of your sound.
i'm planning on buying a 6505+, you think it's a good buy? i mean i love the tone, i've tested it out, but i wanted to hear how it sounds with other people. do you love yours? it seems like you get some killer tones with it.


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

5150's are, hands down, the best metal amp, if you dont need a clean chanel. They are THE best heads for a two guitar metal band.

Check out Arch Enemy's Wages of Sins and Anthems of Rebellions, Kreator's Enemy Of God, any of Soilworks albums, In Flames post-Whoracle era, Carcass' Heartwork, Disillusion's Return to Times of Splendor, God Forbid's Gone Forever and Constitution of Treason, any Strapping Young Lad album, and any The Haunted album.


----------



## tongueofcolicab (Nov 1, 2005)

DSS3 said:


> 5150's are, hands down, the best metal amp, if you dont need a clean chanel. They are THE best heads for a two guitar metal band.
> 
> Check out Arch Enemy's Wages of Sins and Anthems of Rebellions, Kreator's Enemy Of God, any of Soilworks albums, In Flames post-Whoracle era, Carcass' Heartwork, Disillusion's Return to Times of Splendor, God Forbid's Gone Forever and Constitution of Treason, any Strapping Young Lad album, and any The Haunted album.



cool man thanks. i'm a big fan of arch enemy, i never knew they used the 5150's. cooool.


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

The new album, Doomsday Machine, was done with 50% Krank and 50% Dual Racktifier (yes, rack).

That said, when they use 5150's, that's not studio magic, at all. That's how the amp really sounds.


----------



## Drew (Nov 1, 2005)

DSS3 said:


> any Strapping Young Lad album, and any The Haunted album.



FWIW, Devin recently switched to a modded Dual Recto. 

That said, you're not going to top a used 5150 for bang-for-buck, if you want high gain metal.


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drew said:


> FWIW, Devin recently switched to a modded Dual Recto.
> 
> That said, you're not going to top a used 5150 for bang-for-buck, if you want high gain metal.




I've heard this...was waiting for confirmation somewhere. I know he recorded with 5150's, though. Hell, he even had an EBMM Van Halen in studio.


----------



## sepsis311 (Nov 2, 2005)

i do love my tone. but i have to be honest, i did mod my amp per jerry's instructions at "fja mods" (google it). i did the bias mod. I also put in JJ tubes, preamp, and power. the power section has 2 KT88's and 2 6L6's. Like i said, the RG7CT has the evo7. Many people think that pickup is too brittle, but when mixed with the right amp and eq settings, it works wonders. I would personally recommend, instead of buyin a 6505, go see jerry's site fja mods, and talk to him. he'll acutally buy you a used 5150, and mod it, and sell it to you. or you could do it yourself like i did, and end up having to replaced a couple volume pots and powertube circut board after a few mistakes the first time around, heh.

PS: those tunes you heard are in drop A. You wouldn't think so, but that's because the evo is crystal clear.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sikth use 5150's.


----------



## nikt (Nov 2, 2005)

metalfiend666 said:


> Sikth use 5150's.



not any more!!! now JSX

Machine head and dillinger escape plan were using 5150 for recording their albums


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 2, 2005)

You can't go wrong with those amps.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 2, 2005)

I've used one quite a few times at our rehearsal space. While I won't be selling my Triple anytime soon to get one, they're a damn fine sounding amp, although the clean leaves something to be desired. For bang for the buck, they can't be beat, and until recently they were the official amp of Swedish Melodeath.

The thing I really like about the 5150 is the mid really "jumps" out of it. Makes it great for soloing.


----------



## angryman (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi ther guys i'm new to this forum but i also use the mk1 5150 i've played it for the last 7 years & it's by far the best amp for metal whether it be just plain heavy or death/grind. but be sure to have the bias mod done as it opens up the power stage & gives it more definition & clarity and loads more gain too, i load mine with JJ tubes & run it into a marshall 1960 cab & play ibanez prestige 7 & universe 7 loaded with seymour jb's


----------



## angryman (Jan 26, 2006)

hey Sepsis how did you get that thick deep sound from your 5150 it a great tone, how did you set up your amp if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## grimmchaos (Jan 27, 2006)

As long as you don't scoop the mids too much, they also cut through anything and are great amps in a band setting, whether it be rehearsal or live.


----------



## angryman (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah i'd agree with that they have a really distinctive way of cutting through the live mix, i guess thats why alot of the Swedish bands use them.
I can honestly say i prefere the 5150 over every other amp i've tried & i've put alot through their paces the only amp to come slightly close was the Engl Powerball but thats just my opinion.


----------



## DSS3 (Jan 27, 2006)

They're cool in a band setting, but honestly... After 4 months with mine, I'm bored of it.

Getting sick of the overall 5150 tone, too. It's so overused and trite... every hardcore kid and swedish metalhead has one. It's also got a honky thing about the midrange I can't get into.


Recto > all. 


I'll probably get a 5150 II (or Krank) down the road, though, for versatility, and because my other guitarist is cheeep.


----------



## angryman (Jan 28, 2006)

i tried a Krank while i was on my holidays in Orlando Florida & i gotta say it was ok but i wasn't overwhelmed i'm not keen on Mesa cos they sound really fizzy to my ear & i really don't care for thw 5150 II cos it doesn't seem to have the bite of the 5150 I, but every guitarists taste is different which is a good thing,.

Tone is such a personnal thing.


----------



## angryman (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey DSS3 i see you're using the OD808 is that the Maxon model or Ibanez?
i'm seriously thinking of buying one to colour my Tone slightly i've heard really good reports about them but never had the chance to try one as no shops stock them around here.


----------

